

No Singularity for You - mwilcox
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2015/06/18/no-singularity-for-you/

======
dmfdmf
I agree with this rant but with the caveat that its not digital -v- analog but
a fundamental failure to comprehend that AI is an epistemological problem not
a technological problem.

